# MMT.VN (Mart Resources)



## SteveO (Aug 6, 2012)

Anyone else own mart resources? That last financial report seemed like a perfect storm of gloomy news. I bought @ 1.46, and im going to wait for some news on the new well / pipeline and then decide what I want to do with the stock. With the size of the dividend I really dont mine sitting on it, as long as I think they can sustain it.

Steve


----------

